# Gurkha The Beast Cigar Review - great stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this is a great smoking as well as looking cigar. heavy to the hand roll very well and burned well. robust woodsy and very little pepper and spice ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha The Beast Cigar Review - great stick


----------

